# CAR FOR HUBBY



## Holly (Jul 2, 2006)

HUBBY AND I TEST DROVE A 350Z TODAY. ANY PROS OR CONS TO CONSIDER BEFORE BUYING? LOOKING FOR A SPORTY CAR FOR MID LIFE STATE OF MIND.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

if he is going to plan on doing anything other than simple cruising, get him a manual transmission. Also, if he doesn't want to race it at the track, don't bother with the track package.


----------

